# Record Keeping for Beeks



## crazylocha (Mar 26, 2013)

First hive beek, and learning for 3 years now intensely.

For general convenience, wanted something portable.
Chose Hivetracks.com to use on both smartphone (web access required) and at any computer.

Also curious what others use and why.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I use bricks to tell me the hive status at a glance. Every hive gets two bricks. Example two bricks stacked on top of each other means I need to super that hive. So if I go into a yard with supers I can tell at a glance which ones are in need of a super. Two bricks in the shape of a "T" means that hive is in tip top shape for winter. 

I use push pins to tell me the status of the queen. Example 2 push pins means she is marked and mated. A push pin hanging out of the lip of the lid means there is a queen cell hanging (either supersedure, swarm, or grafted) That tells me to check for a mated queen on that hive during my next yard inspection. Extra push pins are kept on the side of the hive. 

I keep generic notes on the lid with a paint pen that I always carry in my pocket. Example. 4/19/13 5 frames B (brood) Rotate fed gallon & patty. 

I write the lineage and where I acquired it from on the front of the hive. If a hive "John Doe 2012" supersceded a queen or swarmed I would write "John Doe 2012 Daughter 2013" 

Make your notes work for what you want or need to know about your hives. I tried to keep a 3 ring binder with each hive having it's own page. But that takes to much time cross referencing hive numbers back to page numbers to acquire a simple bit of information on a hive.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What r u recording? "Need more supers."? "Queen dead."? What do you feel you need to record? R u evaluating queens for rearing purposes? I make notes of what I did to a yard of hives. And then hardly ever read what I wrote. I haven't made notes in quite a while. So, what's your goal?


----------



## GuyDurden (Jan 16, 2013)

This is my first year actually keeping a hive. Dadant has a packet of sheets dedicated to the sole purpose of tracking various aspects of the hive's progress. I was rather upset that the $2.00 hive checklist packet (that i think might fall into a copy machine  ) cost almost 6 times in shipping than the actual product. Figured it as a one time purchase though. Ithought i would be excellent to help me learn what to look for, as well as to keep records in a standardized format. Might want to look into it.


----------



## 100 td (Apr 3, 2011)

www.hivetracks.com in case it hasn't been noted already?
It's still free I think, or donate.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Found this printable log sheet to give an idea of the kind of info that can be recorded

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/newsletter/Hive-Inspection-Sheet.pdf


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've taken to using Evernote on my smartphone. I start a new voice recording and note any relevant info about the colony right after I finish inspecting. So, I might say that I looked at my first colony in my home yard, noted a good brood pattern, found the queen, added a super of comb, etc. With Evernote, I can also take a picture of the colony and a bunch of other things like reminders, etc. Since Evernote is on all my devices (phones, pc's, servers, tablets) it all gets updated automatically. If I prefer it in written form, I transcribe it (also within Evernote) but I do it in summary format. What I did find helpful was to keep each new "note" separate by colony. Since you're not really using it as a database it's harder to look at historical info unless you separate the colonies to begin with. That way you have a chronological record by hive. One nice thing is that you can send a voice recording and picture from Evernote to someone else (mentor maybe) by email and they see what you saw. If you're using Linux, you'll need the Everpad client which works reasonably well. Having a screen protector on your phone is a good thing or (what I do) is a small spray bottle with alcohol to spritz your hands before using the phone. Helps keep the gunk off. One other quick hint. If you're doing summary inspections (not full tear downs), I walk the line of the hives and when I need to or when I'm done, I'll create my voice notes. So, I might create a new general note saying "colonies one through five have typical growth and brood pattern. Evidence of queen found. Foundation drawn adequately. No need for supers at this time. Colony six was hived on comb, needs a super next week or no later than the week after. Colonies seven through nine same as one through five. Colony ten looks weak. Numbers appear low. Possible failing queen. Needs tear down next week. Took photos for later review". This then gets disseminated more formally when I finish chores and get back into the house at night. Since the inspection of all the colonies was quick, I can trust my memory and make one general note at the end. Finally, if you're really worried about getting it all, start a new voice note, turn on the recording and lay the phone down near where you're working. Talk away. 

Sorry for the long post. The other tools mentioned are great but this has been working well for me.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I make a mental note of what each hive is doing and smile if I see something I like and frown if I see something I don't. The next day I completely forget what I saw the previous day because sometime it changes.

If I see a problem I try to take care of it but it has to be a very obvious problem. I would rather wait then make matters worse.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I have started using a digital recorder, "Olympus Note Corder DP-201", these can be purchase at Walmart or online. I can take voice notes on each hive right after it is inspected and move on to the next hive. The record button can be pushed on and off with the eraser end of a pencil to keep the recorder from getting gunked up, I can then transcribe my notes into my logbook later.

Ravenseye's method is much better in that it is more flexible and intricate by far but I have found that this little recorder satisfies my needs during inspections.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I only have one hive, a swarm from Tuesday. I am going to use my Go-Pro camera and Hive tracks together. That way if I have questions later I have it all on video.
Jim


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

I cut 2x4s into 3 1/2" sqr blocks and paint each side a diff color. Blue (queenrite) White (virgin) Red (queenless) Black (deadout or empty). If hive is Qrite and everything if good I place the block on the right side of top with blue face out , if Qrite and weak block on left if needs feed stand block up. I have 18 hives and nucs, and just can`t remember any thing any more. when a virgin gets mated and is laying, she gets marked and the block gets turned to the blue face out. Each hive has a number and each nuc has a letter I keep a 5x8 file card for each with Queen info,( grafted from) and date grafted. Any changes go on the card, and block turned, I walk thru the yard and at a glance I know whats is happening in each box. It works for me.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

oldiron56 said:


> I cut 2x4s into 3 1/2" sqr blocks and paint each side a diff color. Blue (queenrite) White (virgin) Red (queenless) Black (deadout or empty). If hive is Qrite and everything if good I place the block on the right side of top with blue face out , .


I pondered very hard about painting bricks like that. But with 100 hives and useing pallets its moving a lot of bricks around. All my hives are branded with a number (just the bottom box) over the past few years, I find there is little I need to record. Just which ones need requeened, or supers. and occasionaly I want to keep a gueen located as she has breeder potential. so usualy I have resorted to useing empty queen cages. They are light and easy. If ther is one face up , its a queen I need to check, facedown needs a queen, standing on end need a super or hive body....

I have my master notes on the PC.....excell spreadsheet


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

71Corvette said:


> I'm determined this year to keep better records during my hive inspections.


I say that every year. I numbered all my hives and kept notes most of the time. But, now I am at 250 hives and those programs out there dont let you bulk update with check boxes when I move them etc. So it has been a futile attempt. I have given up and have 6 colored brick on top of my hives when they are in my home yards so I can quickly flip the brick based on what is going on. I could up the issues and know what hive to come back to fix the issue. Otherwise it is 1 rock or two on top when I am out in the fields pollinating.



oldiron56 said:


> I cut 2x4s into 3 1/2" sqr blocks and paint each side a diff color. Blue (queenrite) White (virgin) Red (queenless) Black (deadout or empty).


I use brick and it helps with the lids blowing off in a wind. I buy them by the pallet at .40 a peice then paint them the same colors. Same as oldiron does. Never make it to the card though. Green Good, Red Bad, yellow queen issue, blue on end good to move, black on end means dead out etc.

I tried different color lids for issues but that never scaled well.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

There's also http://beeorganizer.ru/ if no one's seen it. They used to have a .com mask as well, but it seems dead now. Frankly, I never saw much need in the .com... It's a russian site, but in english. 

Seems a little overkill though, but I just have one hive ATM..


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

DarkWolf said:


> There's also http://beeorganizer.ru/ if no one's seen it. It's a russian site, but in english.


Nice video. Wished I learned Russian when I was there adopting. I would buy that product so no one could use it but me. 

It is an online only tool. Need a program I can take on my tablet.


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

I use brick and it helps with the lids blowing off in a wind. I buy them by the pallet at .40 a peice then paint them the same colors. I wish I would have thought of that, I have a brick on them too. I could have painted them and had 6 sides of info. Wood blocks would blow over. N3SKI


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

EastSideBuzz said:


> It is an online only tool. Need a program I can take on my tablet.


https://www.beetight.com/

They have an android and IOS app which might fit your needs.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I think you could take the millions of credit cards / debit cards that are thrown into the land fill and swipe the info into the card for what you want the condition to be. You could almost use the brand of card as an identifier and then place the appropriate card on the hive. You could also punch holes in the card as a visual identifier. The number of holes equals the condition. Blasting through an apiary you could swipe the cards on your cell phone and have an accurate inventory of all conditions.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

DarkWolf said:


> https://www.beetight.com/
> 
> They have an android and IOS app which might fit your needs.


Nope no bulk updates. Cant move each hive individually it takes too long to use.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Acebird said:


> I think you could take the millions of credit cards / debit cards that are thrown into the land fill a.......of all conditions.


Not sure how to use that idea.


----------



## reef10 (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't have but 3 hives. I keep a journal (not a diary) listing date and what was done. I generally just bring enough stuff, or leave it at the site, to do what needs to be done at the time I notice it. The dated journal is nice so I can figure out what happened when last year. I make a seperate page when I am messing with making queens.


----------



## dux (Feb 18, 2012)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Not sure how to use that idea.


That's not a bad idea (mag stripe cards are very cheap, you shouldn't have to go dumpster diving to get them)... 
What would be easier and quicker (than using an 'ID card" for each hive), would be to place a barcode sticker (serial #) on each hive. Develop a (or incorporate into an existing) mobile app that begins each inspection with a scan of the barcode by your phone's (or tablet's) camera.


----------



## dux (Feb 18, 2012)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Nope no bulk updates. Cant move each hive individually it takes too long to use.


Most app developers are always seeking feedback on their apps. A feature request like being able to bulk update entries for all hives in a specific group shouldn't be too difficult to implement (most if not all mobile apps of this type are built upon a database and this type of functionality is a rather trivial task to implement). 
I would suggest contacting the developer with such a request.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Nope no bulk updates. Cant move each hive individually it takes too long to use.


For something different, you could try my program HiveTasks. Although it is designed for desktop/laptop use (rather than tablet) it does have the ability to move hives in bulk.



dux said:


> Most app developers are always seeking feedback on their apps. A feature request like being able to bulk update entries for all hives in a specific group shouldn't be too difficult to implement (most if not all mobile apps of this type are built upon a database and this type of functionality is a rather trivial task to implement). I would suggest contacting the developer with such a request.


Dux is absolutely correct! If you find an application that is almost right for you, just ask the developer to add in those couple of missing features.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

That's the wonder of most open source/privately developed software. You can say "Hey, this would be great!" and they very well might agree with you and update the software with that feature.


----------



## Luv2beekeep (Dec 11, 2011)

I use and ICAM extreme. A pair of sunglasses with a video camera built into them. The camera is right between the eyes and takes great video and audio. I then go back to my computer and download it and save it and can refer to it whenever I need to. The video records wherever I am looking. Works well for me.


----------



## Luv2beekeep (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry forgot to say that they also come with a set of clear lenses. Easier to see things with.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Luv2beekeep said:


> I use and ICAM extreme. A pair of sunglasses with a video camera built into them. The camera is right between the eyes and takes great video and audio. I then go back to my computer and download it and save it and can refer to it whenever I need to. The video records wherever I am looking. Works well for me.


Thats insane...... why not just use teh recording device in your head..........?????


----------



## Luv2beekeep (Dec 11, 2011)

gm. I guess my recall must not be as good as yours. Next year when I look back or try to think back about what I did that worked and didn't work I can look at the video. Takes 5 minutes to hook up and down load. Some of us just aren't as smart as others. Especially us that are fairly new to this game. Like I said, before works well for me. Not trying to push it on anyone.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Luv2beekeep, it is a perfectly good use of technology.:thumbsup:


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Well if it works for you....... Its funny how we want to get back to nature, and then spend time screwing with technology. It just seemed to me if you were sharp enough to come up with an idea like that and make them work you would be sharp enough to remember how to work your bees!


----------



## Towers9 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm building an iPhone/iPad app that can do the following:

1) Take an updated picture of your hive and also allow you to tag pictures to a hive inspection (you will need to take the device to the yard to take pictures).
2) Type notes on the progress of the hive (you can do this at your home...this is not meant to be done in the yard, but you can do it in the yard if you want).
3) Complete bulk tasks to multiple hives.
4) Update the hive status - number of frames of brood, pollen, honey etc. (this is meant to show the current status of your hive).

Moving hives is also on my list and hopefully should be done in about a month.

The data is stored in the cloud and you don't have to worry about losing any of it. *Please send me a private message with your email* if you want to be a beta tester (beta testers try out the app and give me feedback).

Thanks!


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

I'll give my 2 cents on this.
As some of you I use a digital micro-recorder where I record the aspects that stand out just after viewing each hive.
Later at home I put on computer information of each hive.

But this is only half way . When return to that apiary I take a sheet of paper with very brief notes about each hive. *This feedforward is very useful because it allows me to better interpret what I see in each hive.*

Yesterday and today I inspected an apiary with more than 90 hives. I carried information of each hive with the number of frames that bees cover 3 weeks prior. All colonies were over about 1 to 2 Q bees. I just saw on the ground that those hives had grown relatively to what they were three weeks before. To be rigorous, all grew least one : the hive No. 332. 3 weeks ago bees covering 8 frames and yesterday covered only 6. In the presence of an abnormal situation I' decided analyse in more watch out . Got some frames and quickly came across the reason of that abnormality : the hive despite being treated had a high load mites.

In conclusion notes are optimal, we must take them , if not always, almost always, register them in the format that we prefere ... and go again with us to the apiary in the format that most suits us ( I opt by a simple sheet of paper handwritten with very summary notes; an A4 sheet gives to record what I want for about 50 hives ).


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

pine_ridge_farms said:


> I use bricks to tell me the hive status at a glance. Every hive gets two bricks. Example two bricks stacked on top of each other means I need to super that hive. So if I go into a yard with supers I can tell at a glance which ones are in need of a super. Two bricks in the shape of a "T" means that hive is in tip top shape for winter.


I use bricks they keep the lid on in the wind. Also 6 colors on the bricks each color means something.

Also the best program out there is http://beecloud.co/en/ they listen to you when you need a new feature etc. Check them out.


----------



## Neil Roberson (Aug 23, 2013)

I also keep two bricks on top of each hive. They keep the lid from blowing off but I also use them to remind me about queen status. Both laying down means she is there and laying. One upright tells me I need to look for eggs, like if I requeened or have a virgin. Two upright means queenless. 

I also keep a spreadsheet to track if I feed, when and how much, if and when they swarmed etc. I also create records for splits with a date to go look for eggs so I don't get ahead of myself and go in too early, but can also know when it's been too long so I can intervene.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Not for nothing you could write a book on a 5 gallon pail.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

For me, note taking must be easy to do and easy to retrieve the info, otherwise my laziness prevents me from doing it. I've thought of using some sort of electronic recording, but then the info is hidden away on storage media somewhere and it is not easily accessible when I am in the apiary. Transcribing takes an extra step and thus won't get done. Wading through a bunch of video to recall what was done 8 weeks ago would take too long. 

I would also distinguish between a system which creates a record to enhance the learning process, vs a system which is just leaving me a future note so I know what the next step is in whatever operation I am doing to a hive. Right now, I am doing the former, but if I had more hives or had more experience, I would be doing the latter.

After some trial and error, I now tape a sheet of water proof paper (Rite In The Rain) on the top of each lid and write on it with pencil. Usually just one line per inspection or manipulation. The paper and pencil are weather proof and sit in the open on top of the hive for most of year with no ill effects. Literally an extra 10 seconds per hive at each inspection/manipulation and I have a complete and easily accessed record. Super easy, and the info is right there in front of my face whenever I approach the hive. 

I find looking over the notes for the previous few months to be very helpful because it allows me to spot trends I wouldn't otherwise notice. This is especially helpful for evaluating queens. When the page is full I replace it and put the full page in a notebook in case I want to look at it in the future.



.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

shinbone you use information media a little different from mine , but the strategy is completely identical. Have specific information that allows us to understand and spot the hive trends is a critical piece for quick and appropriate intervention.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Luv2beekeep said:


> I use and ICAM extreme. A pair of sunglasses with a video camera built into them. The camera is right between the eyes and takes great video and audio. I then go back to my computer and download it and save it and can refer to it whenever I need to. The video records wherever I am looking. Works well for me.


I love this idea. I'm going to try it. I don't know how many times I wanted to ask questions here and forgot details that someone says are important. Also, I hate having to go back for something that I forgot, especially in 95-100 degree weather.


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the idea on the I-cam extreme looks like a great way to keep audio and visual records.
John
poor valley bee farm


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Qnzf-2BAU&list=PL4nIHXEClbKY_7YCcIC6HEsmBK_d4iQ06&index=8 

another method. 

I only have one hive at the moment so i just have a notebook to jot few notes in.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Hive Tracks. Best app out there to manage hives


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

We have about 30 abbreviations that we use, they get written on the roof, with the date, with a lumber crayon, in the color of the year. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## Mbartole (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in my second year of beekeeping. I'm using hivetracks but only after I have taken notes "in the field". i can't use my smart phone with gloves on and propolis all over them. I only have 2 hives so I created these sheets to help me quickly note what I see on each frame and then record it later into hivetracks. I print out multiple copies and put them on a clipboard. it takes only a few seconds after looking at each frame to mark what I saw. It also helps me to visualize the brood pattern and other visuals as I look back on the notes. since I'm new and there's so much going on in the hive, I find a visual representation like this helps me.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I've tried a bunch of different record keeping strategies. In the end, what works best for me is after I finish inspecting a hive, I open "gmail" on my phone and write an email to myself. I hit the "voice recognition" button, and start talking about what I saw (# of brood, defensive behavior, queen present/not, super needed, feed needed, treatment needed/given, ect.). I always start with the hive number (all my hives are numbered on their tops), and each paragraph references a different hive. When done with the yard, I hit send. That way, I have a constant record of the exact date and time that I did the inspection, as well as what I saw when I was there. If I want to transfer these notes into writing, I can. But usually I don't find it worth the effort. Just being able to look up what you did last, see what you did next, and be able to look back over the year is most important. Also, being able to pull up your email from last week and breeze through it to see how many supers you need to bring to the outyard is helpful.

I will start the "write in the rain" method for a few hives this year. I want to keep more detailed records on a few hives for breeding purposes. Most I don't think it matters that much.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Specialkayme said:


> Also, being able to pull up your email from last week and breeze through it to see how many supers you need to bring to the outyard is helpful.


Yes this feedforward is essential to my work. So take all the stuff that I think I need and avoids me having to go 2 times a apiary because it lacked anything to the hive # 57 or # 76.

How do you to have records of your hives for a period of time longer (1 or 2 years)?


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Acebird said:


> I think you could take the millions of credit cards / debit cards that are thrown into the land fill and swipe the info into the card for what you want the condition to be. You could almost use the brand of card as an identifier and then place the appropriate card on the hive. You could also punch holes in the card as a visual identifier. The number of holes equals the condition. Blasting through an apiary you could swipe the cards on your cell phone and have an accurate inventory of all conditions.


Acebird...You are the main reason I read this forum every day. You are a hoot.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

You know honestly the easiest way to keep track of your hives is to post what happens on beesource and have Rader look it up for you three years later if you forget.:thumbsup:


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Acebird said:


> You know honestly the easiest way to keep track of your hives is to post what happens on beesource and have Rader look it up for you three years later if you forget.:thumbsup:


My interpretation:
"You know honestly"= either watch your wallet or if it needed to be said it's simply not so.
"the easiest way"= another Rube Goldberg attempt or pie in the sky masturbation.
"have Rader look it up for you three years later if you forget"= either one talks so much they forget what they have said and need help remembering or they are resisting the fact that there is a level of accountability involved when having a discussion with others.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I keep a spiral note pad in my shirt pocket and use brick position on the hive tops.
I save the spiral note pads each year, and do refer back mostly for weather related build up, timing/treatment results, pollen/nectar flows.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

clyderoad said:


> My interpretation:


Namaste


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Eduardo Gomes said:


> How do you to have records of your hives for a period of time longer (1 or 2 years)?


I maintain a small notebook, about the size of a moleskin (if you are familiar with the brand). Each hive gets a number painted to the top cover, and each numbered hive gets a page in the notebook (front and back).

About 4 years ago, I thought the notebook was the only way to go. Each visit I put the date down and some relevant pieces of information. I ended up going a little heavy on the information, and I ended up spending more time writing than I did inspecting. So I lightened up on the information I put down, ultimately too much making the information useless.

That's when I switched to the email system. I can talk faster than I can write, and I can talk as I see the information. Google automatically transcribes the words to a written email, so I don't have to listen to the tapes later.

But now, periodically (once a month, or two) I look at the "inspection emails" and I transcribe what I think was relevant into the notebook. Aggressive tenancies, super dates, swarms, lineages, that sorta thing. The highlights are maintained in the notebook, but the recorded inspection emails stay forever on gmail. I've used my gmail account for going on 5 years now, and I never delete an email. You get 15 GB of email storage, which is hard to fill. Right now I'm at 13%. At that rate it will take me 38 years to fill my gmail account. By then it's likely Google will increase the storage space (or be replaced by brain chips or something). The emails will stay there likely indefinitely.

If I need to look back on information 2 or 3 years ago, I look at the notebook. If I didn't transcribe it to the notebook because I didn't think it was relevant at the time, but I did email the information to myself, I can search my inbox for emails that were sent to myself from myself. From there I can look at the inspection dates, and figure out what I wanted to look for. Or I can search a little bit deeper, like searching for "Hive 8" or "Hive eight" (depending on how voice recognition picked it up) and "super" or "swarm" to get the specific information on when #8 swarmed two years ago.

I usually don't go that specific though. I will look that far back for disease & lineage purposes. Although I don't always write down the information I wished I had. Aint it always the way though.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Specialkayme said:


> If I need to look back on information 2 or 3 years ago, I look at the notebook. If I didn't transcribe it to the notebook because I didn't think it was relevant at the time, but I did email the information to myself, I can search my inbox for emails that were sent to myself from myself. From there I can look at the inspection dates, and figure out what I wanted to look for. Or I can search a little bit deeper, like searching for "Hive 8" or "Hive eight" (depending on how voice recognition picked it up) and "super" or "swarm" to get the specific information on when #8 swarmed two years ago.
> 
> I usually don't go that specific though. I will look that far back for disease & lineage purposes. Although I don't always write down the information I wished I had. Aint it always the way though.


My information and annotation system has many similarities to yours. The brackets are different in part. Your system is very good in my opinion.


----------

